# Dogtra Arc vs. Pro-Educator PE-900



## ericstl (Jun 18, 2016)

We have a german shepherd who has been going through obedience training. The trainer recently suggested getting an e-collar. We have never used one in the past with any of our previous dogs so I have had to do a lot of online research about them. I have it narrowed down to the Dogtra Arc and the Pro-Educator PE-900 (one the trainer recommends). Based on the reviews I found there does not seem to be a consensus that would allow a person to say one unit is definitively better. It appears both companies have people who have had issues with the equipment and customer service as well as both seem to have their own loyal fan following. I was wondering if anyone has used both and can provide a pro's and con's comparison of both the equipment and possibly the customer service. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I like both collars, and would say that the Dogtra is probably more user friendly than the PE900. The EZ900 is a bit less complicated of a system that way. The main reason I stick with ecollar technologies over others so far is because of their customer service.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have only ever used Dogtra. I had an arc until I upgraded to an edge. I found dogtra very user friendly, reliable, would definitely recommend. Good luck.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have heard great reviews on both. I agree that the ecollar tech customer service is really good, one of my trainers has been using it and she got me one. Works great. Battery last a long time. Contacts work well. I find it to be complicated to use. When I first got it, I kept pressing the "program" button when I was trying to give a correction. Other than that, I have had it for almost 2 years (?) and it is a great tool.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I do not like the arc. It doesn't seem to make good connection so the stim from the dog's perspective becomes very inconsistent. If you go that route and you have a dog with thick fur, go with the longer prong things. I have an older Dogtra 600 that I love. Consistent, easy and long lasting.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I really like the arc. The pager feauture seems weak compared to the older dogtras. But lots of people don't use the pager anyway. Love the design of the receiver. I havent used the other one.


----------

